# Tarpon Report 6/12/16 Lanark



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

Water clarity was not good in the morning at the North end of Lanark Reef. We then went to the South end and it was clearing up as the tide was dropping. Saw a few fish but they were deep and wouldn't eat. Guide got a report that there were lots of rolling fish at Top Spot so we ran over there. Many right way and wrong way fish. Had one school come by that must have had 30 fish in it. Got many good shots but they just would not eat the fly. Saw a big Bull shark, several schools of Jack Crevalle, and several turtles. Went back to the South end after the push stopped but the wind picked up and we only saw a few fish. The boat next to us jumped a small fish but lost it at the boat.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I need to get over there this Summer and visit some family. I am planning on dragging the boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure where this is, but I assume it's over east of here, so PUSH the poon this way!!!


----------



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

*Lanark*

Lanark is a couple of miles East of Carrabelle FL which is East of Apalachicola. There is a popular private launch site/gas station there where guides and fishermen frequent.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotcha!!! Glad you mentioned the tarpon....saw my 1st one of the year last night over here! Just a smaller one and it didn't eat...The Jacks were in ridiculous numbers though!!!


----------

